# Entscheidungshilfe: Grafik-API



## Guest (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, um Daten in einem 2D Koordinatensystem zu visualisieren. Für den Anfang reicht erstmal das Zeichnen und Beschriften eines 2D Koordinatensystems mit x- und y-Achse und die Darstellung der Kurven, die den Daten entsprechen. Später kommen dann eventuell noch einige Skalierungsoperationen, etc. dazu.

Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit den Java Grafik API's und da gibt es ja doch einige. Ich dachte am Anfang an ein 3D API wie OpenGL, um möglichst flexibel zu bleiben, weiß aber nicht, ob das nicht doch "Overkill" für diese Aufgabe ist und eventuell doch sowas wie Java2D reicht. Für OpenGL habe ich die JOGL und LWJGL Libraries gefunden. Bei JOGL scheint es aber nur aktuelle Nightly Builds zu geben und schon lange keine stabile Version. Kann man JOGL trotzdem verwenden? LWJGL wurde anscheinend speziell für Spiele entwickelt und dann gibt es ja auch noch Java3D. 

Ich weiß im Moment wirklich nicht welches API ich nehmen soll: Java2D, Java3D, JOGL, LWJGL oder gibt's noch was besseres.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier etwas durch den API-Dschungel helfen!


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Mai 2006)

Also... Java3D ist für 2d-Sachen gar nichts.
JOGL ist afaik recht ausgereift, auch wenn ich es selbst noch nie verwendet habe. LWJGL ist eben v.a. für Spiele.
Für deine Zwecke sollte aber das Standard-Java2D gut ausreichen.


----------



## Soulfly (9. Mai 2006)

Das mit den Nighly Builds ist bei Jogl nicht wirklich problematisch, schau mal unter http://www.javagaming.org/forums/index.php da wirst du auf englisch fündig!

Das neue JSR-231 aka Jogl ist sehr ausgereift und stable und die nightly builds sind eigentlich nur SpeedUps, Grafikkarten und Treiber AddOns etc. Einfach den aktuellen nehmen und no Prob. Ich persönlich tendiere eher zu Jogl
als zu LWJGL, denn ich finde die Ähnlichkeit von Jogl zu Opengl (aufrufe sind die Gleichen) perfekt und so kann man auch C/C++/delphi geschriebenes leicht übertragen.

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten und den Link! Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Ich such jetzt mal nach ein paar Tutorials für Java2D und JOGL und entscheide mich dann. 

Bei JOGL ist mir aufgefallen, daß viele Tutorials veraltet sind. Kennt jemand von euch zufällig ein Tutorial, das die JSR-Implementierung behandelt?


----------



## Soulfly (10. Mai 2006)

Hier wirst du einiges finden können! 

http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/

und hier noch mehr 

http://pepijn.fab4.be/?page_id=34 (nehe Ports to JSR-231)

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2006)

Super!  :toll: 

Vielen Dank!


----------

